# Los tigres me mataron.



## matthews028

Hola a todos:

Soy profesor, y acabo de darles a mis alumnos un examen final en el cual tuvieron que traducir las cuatro palabras que siguen:

"Los tigres me mataron".

Sin duda, esperaba "The tigers killed me", y muchos sí acertaron. En cambio, una alumna escribió "They killed my tigers."

Iba a marcar el error, pero se me ocurrió, ¿podría interpretarse así? (Sí, "me mataron los tigres" sería más normal, y me imagino que "me mataron a los tigres" sería aún más fácil de entender, pero...).

Gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## alz782

Al margen de un analisis más lingüistico, lo veo muy rebuscado. Tu observación entre paréntesis me parece muy acertada. 
Para mí tendría algún sentido si alguien tiene distintos animales y se dirige a otra persona comentándole cual de ellos le han matado. 
Tendria que hacer una pausa y sonaria: ¡¡los tigres!!, me mataron. Y aUn asÍ lo veo rebuscado.


----------



## matthews028

Bueno, podría imaginarme lo siguiente:

"Yo estaba en el zoo, mirando las jirafas, los monos, etc., ¡cuando entraron algunos ladrones, y me mataron los tigres y se los llevaron para vender las pieles"! 

Pero no puse "me mataron los tigres" en el examen, sino "los tigres me mataron", que para mí tiene una sola manera posible de traducirse.


----------



## matthews028

¡De todas formas, ¡muchas gracias, alz782!


----------



## k-in-sc

Or maybe "*a* los tigres me *los* mataron," they killed the tigers (that I was attached to).
"Los tigres me mataron" is pretty straightforward, in my non-native opinion.


----------



## F3R69

Salvo si se trata de un verso de una poesía o una licencia poética, yo también veo muy rebuscado a priori interpretar que el sujeto de la acción es "ellos".
Vamos... creo que tu alumna se ha equivocado, o es una gran poeta si ha entendido que la frase significaba eso 

Lo mejor es que le pidas que te traduzca las dos posibilidades: siendo el sujeto "ellos", y siendo el sujeto "los tigres". Si te da las dos respuestas correctas, a lo mejor es superdotada por entender algo que los demás no...


----------



## SevenDays

matthews028 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Soy profesor, y acabo de darles a mis alumnos un examen final en el cual tuvieron que traducir las cuatro palabras que siguen:
> 
> "Los tigres me mataron".
> 
> Sin duda, esperaba "The tigers killed me", y muchos sí acertaron. En cambio, una alumna escribió "They killed my tigers."
> 
> Iba a marcar el error, pero se me ocurrió, ¿podría interpretarse así? (Sí, "me mataron los tigres" sería más normal, y me imagino que "me mataron a los tigres" sería aún más fácil de entender, pero...).
> 
> Gracias por las aportaciones.



La expresividad del idioma permite decir "los tigres me mataron" con el significado de "they killed my tigers"; puede que no sea una estructura del lenguaje cotidiano o académico, pero para un poeta, por ejemplo, no es nada raro. La ambigüedad es parte del idioma. 
Si el examen no da pautas para la traducción (por ejemplo, que "tigres" es el sujeto de la oración), el alumno usará su propio juicio para ordenar los elementos de la frase. La alumna interpreta a "los tigres" como el _complemento directo_, quizás porque ve a "tigers" con cariño (y el "me" pasa a ser un dativo afectivo), y no como a un animal que la pueda matar. 
En tal caso, la chica percibe como sujeto la desinencia *-aron* en "mataron," referida a un "they".  
En todo esto, la chica técnicamente no se equivoca, aunque no sea la respuesta que tu esperas. Let's just say that the student is _thinking outside the box_... Cheers.


----------



## alz782

matthews028 said:


> Bueno, podría imaginarme lo siguiente:
> 
> "Yo estaba en el zoo, mirando las jirafas, los monos, etc., cuando entraron algunos ladrones, y me mataron los tigres y se los llevaron para vender los pelos!"
> 
> 
> 
> Pero no puse "me mataron los tigres" en el examen, sino "los tigres me mataron", que para mí tiene una sola manera posible de traducirse.



Muy gracioso


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Salgo en defensa de la alumna. 

Si se trataba de una oración suelta sin contexto, la culpa es tuya como profesor por ponerlos a traducir oraciones que abren la puerta a más de una traducción. Poco importa si ella se equivocó o no. Lo que puso tiene sentido en algún contexto y por lo tanto merece el punto o los puntos que le habían sido asignados a esa pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## macame

Por lógica, si los tigres te mataron estás muerto y no puedes contarlo, entonces la única opción que queda es la de que (ellos) te mataron los tigres .


----------



## muradan2

Para que se entienda que le mataron los tigres a ella con la frase "they killed my tigers", la oración que tú le propones debería tener más contexto (dejando claro que lo de los tigres aparece en primer lugar a modo de aclaración, es decír, los tigres y no otros animales), y además debería ir separado del resto con una coma (Los tigres, me mataron) o con una exclamación como proponen por ahí arriba.
La oración que tú le propones no tiene ese contexto, ni marca la pausa (coma) que serviría como aclaración sobre qué animales mataron.


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

I completely understand the arguments made here by people saying that there is an ambiguity in the sentence and that there is a second interpretation possible. (That being that "the beloved tigers got killed".) I really do.

But based on basic language classes, of which I have been a part, and which I suspect is the case here, my gut says that this is nothing more than simply a mistake on the student's part. Seriously.


----------



## wtrmute

I expect that a native would say in such a situation _Los tigres, me *los* mataron_ in order to say "They killed my tigers".  Spanish is really particular about those pleonastic objective pronouns...


----------



## SevenDays

I hear you, but it's not a question of right and wrong, of correct or incorrect; it's a matter of _information processing, _of_ cognitive reasoning_, and in that, the girl did what we all do _in the absence of context_: we see what we see.  It's like asking the class to translate *I sold a house on a hill*. I suspect most students would assume that the house sold was on a hill, though I couldn't really fault a student for assuming that the person was "standing on a hill," and that's where he "sold a house," though that interpretation goes against my expectation.

Cheers


----------



## iribela

To me, the student made a mistake, plain and simple.
We can try and find some poetic meaning in her translation, or give her the benefit of the doubt based on what she might have read between the lines. We can come up with all sorts of scenarios, even that she thought the sentence was said by someone explaining how he died in a video game.
But at the end of the day, I doubt the students were supposed to interpret or read anything into the sentence other than what it clearly says: "Los tigres me mataron"/"The tigers killed me."


----------



## SevenDays

Iribela, I wonder: would you then mark the answer wrong? It's a final exam, after all. What if that question made the difference between passing and failing? I understant that this is taking the discussion to another level (that of "grading"), but I just wonder about the implication, in this context, of judging something "a mistake."

Cheers


----------



## iribela

SevenDays said:


> Iribela, I wonder: would you then mark the answer wrong? It's a final exam, after all. What if that question made the difference between passing and failing? I understant that this is taking the discussion to another level (that of "grading"), but I just wonder about the implication, in this context, of judging something "a mistake."
> 
> Cheers



Yes, I would mark it wrong. At the end of the day, you have to be fair to everyone in your class. What other questions/answers might have been interpreted in more than one way? Does the professor then start going over everyone's answers to see if there might be some poetic license to be factored in here and there?
Besides, if it comes down to the point where one answer can be the difference between passing and failing, I suspect the student is not all that well-prepared, which would be further grounds to suspect her answer. After all, if we are to allow the students some leeway, the professor should be given the same benefit.
If the original sentence had been 'Mis tigres mataron.' I _might _consider that the professor left some room for interpretation. 
But I just don't see 'They killed my tigers' as the translation for 'Los tigres me mataron,' unless we were translating the sentence within a larger context, and the professor had allowed for poetic license. *¡*Saludos!


----------



## macame

Lo que está claro es que matthews028, se pensará mejor las preguntas para el próximo examen .


----------



## matthews028

I did end up marking it wrong. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Julvenzor

A mí no me parece justo que se tache algo como incorrecto cuando no lo es. Da igual si la chica lo interpretó de una u otra forma a gusto del consumidor, se me hace un despropósito inferirle una carestía de conocimiento sin concederle si quiera el margen de la duda. Además, que sea la única con una respuesta diferente no le implica equivocación: la mayoría no tiene por qué llevar razón (falacia _ad populum_). Se trata de una estructura posible en español debido a su relativamente alta flexibilidad sintáctica, ¿qué se le enseña pues? ¿'Piensa tan sólo a la inglesa', SVO, y no te salgas del guión ni aun pudiendo toparte con semejantes dativos en libros y otras creatividades del día a día?

Un saludo.


----------



## matthews028

Bueno, cuando se trata de una forma de hablar que no hemos dado, es sin duda un error de parte de la alumna.

El hecho de que por casualidad la respuesta que puso se podría interpretarse de otra forma no tiene por qué significar que yo la acepte.

Si preguntara a alumnos hispanohablantes (aprendiendo inglés) "How was your day?" y uno de ellos me respondiera "It was god", no dudaría en decirle que había cometido un error. Yo no me detendría, pensando, "pues, a lo mejor esté intentando trasmitir la idea de que su fin de semana se haya convertido en un dios...", no, sino que usaría la mente que Dios me ha dado y le diría que para hablar de los fines de semana lo normal es que se dice "good" en vez de "god".

La situación de "los tigres me mataron" para mí es igual.


----------



## SevenDays

Una pregunta; en la clase, ¿ya se había hablado de "tigres" y de lo que comen esos tigres? O sea, para la traducción, ¿había un contexto, quizás un cuento que se había leído? Si es así, te entiendo. Pero, sin contexto, la cosa cambia; la frase "los tigres me mataron" así a secas es _ambigüa_. El significado que tú le das a la frase en la traducción es por la idea que ya tienes en inglés ("the tigers killed me"), y no por lo que dice la construcción en español. La sintaxis en español no puede determinar si "los tigres" es sujeto o complemento directo, pues no es cuestión de gramática; es algo que ya entra en el campo de la pragmática/semántica. Sin contexto (repito, si es que no hay contexto), la alumna interpreta la frase a su manera, ya que "los tigres" puede cumplir ambas funciones gramaticales (sujeto o CD), y el error que comete es no adivinar lo que el profesor tiene en mente. La comparación que haces con _"how was your day?"_ no viene al caso. Al hacer la pregunta, la pregunta misma _introduce el contexto_, y por lo tanto responder "it was god" no tiene sentido. En fin, tú, como profesor, aceptarás lo que aceptarás; ese no es el tema. El asunto es que la interpretación que la alumna le da a la frase en español es perfectamente válida (no viola ninguna regla gramatical), y es esa interpretación la que ella pasa al inglés.

Saludos


----------



## muradan2

Puede parecer un poco duro darlo por erróneo, y se le podría dar otra oportunidad, pero la verdad es que la oración original no tiene ninguna marca de pausa que pueda hacer interpretar lo que dice la alumna. Si no hay una coma, no tiene que interpretarla. Hay lo que hay. 
Solo me cabría la duda si la oración fuese planteada de forma oral, y aquí no sabríamos si el profe hizo una pausa después de "los tigres,", o no.
Aunque ya puestos, ahora que se me ocurre, la alumna podría justificar que solo cabe la interpretación que hace ella, y estaría mal escrita por el profe (faltaría la coma), porque siendo realista nadie puede decir que lo han matado, más que nada por estar muerto ya! y solo cabría la interpretación de la alumna.


----------



## kayokid

@ matthews028

What level Spanish course are we talking about here?

I looked quickly but didn't see it. This may be something to consider...

Thanks.


----------



## iribela

muradan2 said:


> Puede parecer un poco duro darlo por erróneo, y se le podría dar otra oportunidad, pero la verdad es que la oración original no tiene ninguna marca de pausa que pueda hacer interpretar lo que dice la alumna. Si no hay una coma, no tiene que interpretarla. Hay lo que hay.
> Solo me cabría la duda si la oración fuese planteada de forma oral, y aquí no sabríamos si el profe hizo una pausa después de "los tigres,", o no.
> Aunque ya puestos, ahora que se me ocurre, la alumna podría justificar que solo cabe la interpretación que hace ella, y estaría mal escrita por el profe (faltaría la coma), porque siendo realista nadie puede decir que lo han matado, más que nada por estar muerto ya! y solo cabría la interpretación de la alumna.



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices al principio. Yo entiendo que la oración estaba escrita, de la manera que se presentó en el OP, y no admite la traducción de la alumna.
Pero insisto en que si damos oportunidad de interpretación a los alumnos, lo justo es dársela al profesor, y la interpretación también permitiría una situación en la cual es posible decir "The tigers killed me", como lo mencioné antes, en un juego.
He oído innumerables veces cosas por el estilo de "I'll do my homework when I die" "You distracted me and I got killed!"
Todo el mundo se equivoca. No siempre hay que buscarle tres pies al gato, ¿o son cinco?
Saludos.


----------



## macame

SevenDays said:


> Una pregunta; en la clase, ¿ya se había hablado de "tigres" y de lo que comen esos tigres? O sea, para la traducción, ¿había un contexto, quizás un cuento que se había leído? Si es así, te entiendo. Pero, sin contexto, la cosa cambia; la frase "los tigres me mataron" así a secas es _ambigüa_. El significado que tú le das a la frase en la traducción es por la idea que ya tienes en inglés ("the tigers killed me"), y no por lo que dice la construcción en español. La sintaxis en español no puede determinar si "los tigres" es sujeto o complemento directo, pues no es cuestión de gramática; es algo que ya entra en el campo de la pragmática/semántica. Sin contexto (repito, si es que no hay contexto), la alumna interpreta la frase a su manera, ya que "los tigres" puede cumplir ambas funciones gramaticales (sujeto o CD), y el error que comete es no adivinar lo que el profesor tiene en mente. La comparación que haces con _"how was your day?"_ no viene al caso. Al hacer la pregunta, la pregunta misma _introduce el contexto_, y por lo tanto responder "it was god" no tiene sentido. En fin, tú, como profesor, aceptarás lo que aceptarás; ese no es el tema. El asunto es que la interpretación que la alumna le da a la frase en español es perfectamente válida (no viola ninguna regla gramatical), y es esa interpretación la que ella pasa al inglés.
> 
> Saludos



Opino lo mismo.
Si la interpretación que la chica hizo la escribió correctamente en inglés ¿por qué dársela por mala?


----------



## iribela

macame said:


> Opino lo mismo.
> Si la interpretación que la chica hizo la escribió correctamente en inglés ¿por qué dársela por mala?



Porque no le podemos leer la mente para saber si su respuesta obedece a una interpretación diferente de la oración, o si lisa y llanamente se equivocó. Solo vemos lo que escribió.

"Los tigres me mataron" es una oración completa, y no es ambigua.

Es posible redactar varias oraciones similares, correctamente escritas en inglés, con diferentes significados.
Entonces, ¿correspondería ver si algún otro alumno que no haya dado la respuesta esperada escribió también una oración gramaticalmente aceptable?


----------



## macame

iribela said:


> "Los tigres me mataron" es una oración completa, y no es ambigua.


Siento no estar de acuerdo.


----------



## iribela

macame said:


> Siento no estar de acuerdo.


 
¿Me explicas por qué, por favor?


----------



## macame

iribela said:


> ¿Me explicas por qué, por favor?



Creo que ya lo ha explicado muy bien SevenDays en el post #22.

Saludos


----------



## iribela

macame said:


> Creo que ya lo ha explicado muy bien SevenDays en el post #22.
> 
> Saludos



No me quedó claro. Para empezar, no entiendo qué tiene que ver lo que coman los tigres; ¿se me pasó alguna aclaración del OP? Para seguir, #22 dice "..._¿había un contexto, quizás un cuento que se había leído? Si es así, te entiendo._" Entonces, tal vez deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo en que no nos es posible establecer a ciencia cierta si es que la alumna no entendió, no supo traducir, o si interpretó a su manera "Los tigres me mataron" con base en algún cuento que ni sabemos si existe.
Dicho esto, para mí, es más factible que la respuesta haya sido un error, y no el resultado de una interpretación un tanto rebuscada dado que estamos ante una simple secuencia de cuatro palabras. Ahora, reconozco que si tuviera que elegir entre un profesor como tú y uno como yo, te elegiría a ti


----------



## matthews028

Kayokid, this is Spanish II. We'd only just started learning the preterite. And no, there was never any context given for the sentence. (Remember, we were primarily learning the preterite, not object pronouns.)

Al final y al cabo, la respuesta a la pregunta "Si la interpretación que la chica hizo la escribió correctamente en inglés ¿por qué dársela por mala?" es que yo conozco a la chica, y sé que no podría haber alcanzado este entendimiento. Solo sabrá usar pronombres como "me", "te", "lo" etc. para reemplazar un sustantivo.

"Los tigres me mataron" es tan ambigua (y no "ambig_ü_a" ) como "I ate a hot dog". O hasta menos ambigua. Sin embargo, sí vi que existía por lo menos la posibilidad de que se interpretara de otra forma, y por eso hice la pregunta. Y he aprendido mucho aquí, y les doy gracias a todos.


----------



## kakapadaka

Estoy de acuerdo con dos opiniones previas: para que quede como _They killed my tigers _la versión española tendría que haber sido _(A) los tigres me los mataron.
_Empezamos la oración con complemento directo lo cual exige que repitamos el pronombre.
Creo que no hay como darle la razón a la estudiante...


----------

